# Purple Trichome heads!!



## Insurance Agent (Jan 24, 2011)

Alright, I know the diff between clear, cloudy ect. However, I can not find much solid info on purple head trichomes. My temps are 64f at night and 74f daytime. I really have a nice garden to work in, but this is my first time finding 3 plants with all purple trichome heads. The stems are clear, but the heads are purple as can be. Sorry no pictures my digital was dropped in the snow this weekend. Open to all opinons, thanks.


----------



## THCBD (Jan 24, 2011)

some trichromes (i've heard this about sativa genetics) have different coloring. feel blessed, these trichromes will be a little harder to tell what stage they're in, but you can make some really cool hash, and your buds will have a cool glow about them, clone those genetics!


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2011)

You are going to need pics or this could get ugly. Not too many people are going to believe it otherwise.


----------



## Insurance Agent (Jan 24, 2011)

LoL I can't do pics. My light microscope does not take them and I would not lie about this if I was asking for information. The entire plant has a purple hue to it as well. I'm going to go off the stem of the trichome then to determine when there ready to pick. Excited and hopefully have some pics up in the next 2 weeks. Must be the strain then.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive had some real nice blue plants..but never blue trichs yet ..jus crazy colored pistils. Try to get a pic someway lol


----------



## mafia (Jan 24, 2011)

I had some on my last laughing buddha plant, i thought it was from the cold.
My trich stalks were more purple than the heads though.


----------



## bigmindhack (Jan 24, 2011)

I was just reading Jonask's NYPD thread and he had purple trichs also!


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 24, 2011)

dang thats pretty cool looking


----------



## Insurance Agent (Jan 25, 2011)

This is what I see LOL except my stems are clear and the heads are purple as can be. Gives the entire plant a purple tone as well. It does'nt get below 63f though. I think it's cool as hell, but wanted to make sure it's possible. Thanks guys. I will buy a microscope that takes pics this week and load some up. I still have a good week or so before harvest.


----------



## cguzek44 (Mar 4, 2011)

* I just noticed some purple trichomes on my plants that are coming down SOON! When i googled purple trichomes, this was one of the links that came up. Well, here are some pics of my Sweet Deep Grapefruit by Dinafem Seed Company. It came as a freebie, and boy am i happy it did. Well, here are some pics of my purple trichomes.*[video=youtube;cHOx63rmKI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHOx63rmKI0[/video][video=youtube;unTdAHqrIjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unTdAHqrIjA[/video]View attachment 1474996View attachment 1474997


----------



## cguzek44 (Mar 4, 2011)

I know also, that purple color has to do with that when it gets to a certain temperature, phosphorus cannot be absorbed properly, and this causes the purple to show through, this is for the chlorophyll part of the plant though, so god knows why our trichomes are actually purple.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 8, 2011)

crazy... never heard of purple trichs before.

just goes to prove that even with 4 years of experience that I have with growing.. you still learn something new each and every day. Well, maybe not every single day.. but you get the idea. 

Pretty amazing if you ask me.. 

peace.


----------



## xivex (Mar 8, 2011)

Interesting pics guys. +rep for purple trichs!

X


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (Mar 9, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> crazy... never heard of purple trichs before.
> 
> just goes to prove that even with 4 years of experience that I have with growing.. you still learn something new each and every day. Well, maybe not every single day.. but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Lol and you're the kid that was bitching in the " My buds turn brownish after curing " thread, about noobs and not knowing shit and blah blah. Came off like a real tool.

Now your saying oh i learn so much everyday blah blah.... So it's ok for you to learn but not us?


----------



## SCT1984 (Sep 25, 2011)

just took some pics of my trichs today - noticed some purple too! I may give her 1.5 weeks longer, but she looks pretty close! Took a pic of the back of one of the leaves - looks awesome.


----------



## FarmerJJ (Sep 26, 2011)

I had purple trichs on my lionheart from almighty seeds, the purple glow to the buds is amazing, they looked just like yours


----------



## dman8168 (Sep 26, 2011)

figured id ask here seeing as the pics i have a question about are here.kind of off topic but maybe not. was wondering in the photos posted by sct1984,why the trichs seem to be mostly missing the head.i thought the thc was stored in the head.what would cause this and will it still have a "high"?


----------



## SCT1984 (Sep 26, 2011)

I assure you, you still get a high lol. I took a sample about 2 weeks ago (since the branch was dying anyways) and took a sample a week ago - didn't let it cure enough obviously after one week and although not ready yet, the high is still quite strong.

I am wondering if those 'missing heads' are because these are trichs on leaf material? I had to bring the sample to work to use our microscope here and I didn't want to cut off part of an actual bud... maybe i should to see the difference, if any.

then again, when you look at the back side of the leaf, the heads are pretty apparant.


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 26, 2011)

this is cool....i'v never seen color like this in the trichomes


----------



## Vapekush (Sep 26, 2011)

SCT1984 said:


> I assure you, you still get a high lol. I took a sample about 2 weeks ago (since the branch was dying anyways) and took a sample a week ago - didn't let it cure enough obviously after one week and although not ready yet, the high is still quite strong.
> 
> I am wondering if those 'missing heads' are because these are trichs on leaf material? I had to bring the sample to work to use our microscope here and I didn't want to cut off part of an actual bud... maybe i should to see the difference, if any.
> 
> then again, when you look at the back side of the leaf, the heads are pretty apparant.


I love that you brought your weed to work to check under their scope, very cool. Depending on how you transported your sample to work, that could be why your trichs are almost all missing their heads. Too much handling can damage them, possible case in point here. The fact that they are on a leaf won't make a difference, trichs are the same shape on leaves as they are on buds. Awesome pix though.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 26, 2011)

Insurance Agent said:


> Alright, I know the diff between clear, cloudy ect. However, I can not find much solid info on purple head trichomes. My temps are 64f at night and 74f daytime. I really have a nice garden to work in, but this is my first time finding 3 plants with all purple trichome heads. The stems are clear, but the heads are purple as can be. Sorry no pictures my digital was dropped in the snow this weekend. Open to all opinons, thanks.


where the hell is it snowing at already??? i wish i had some cold weather!!


----------



## SCT1984 (Sep 26, 2011)

Vapekush said:


> I love that you brought your weed to work to check under their scope, very cool. Depending on how you transported your sample to work, that could be why your trichs are almost all missing their heads. Too much handling can damage them, possible case in point here. The fact that they are on a leaf won't make a difference, trichs are the same shape on leaves as they are on buds. Awesome pix though.


Ha! Only option I had since I wanted to check them right away since they are looking almost finished IMO. Would my face be red if someone walked in and I had my cell phone up to microscope and a small yet stinky leaf section underneath.

I brought 2 samples (as stated - small leaf sections) in a ziploc to prevent them from drying out. They were pretty much from the plant to the mic in less than 4 hours, and not much handling in between aside from being in my pocket :S I'm considering going in early tomorrow with a bud sample that I take from the plant early in the AM before I leave.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 26, 2011)

Not exactly what you asked for but here's a purple, double headed trich.
Imagine if you isolate and breed double-headed trichs into a strain....


----------



## SCT1984 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow... That's all.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 26, 2011)

dman8168 said:


> was wondering in the photos posted by sct1984,why the trichs seem to be mostly missing the head.



Not every trichome has a head, not all are glandular, and in some cases the heads are simply knocked off, which is common when flowering in high humidity conditions because that causes trichome stalks to be longer/taller and thinner making it easier for the heads to be knocked off. 


* An Introduction to cannabis Trichomes. *

*An Introduction to cannabis Trichomes*

*Non glandular trichomes:*

These have two forms. Both these types produce no psychoactive substances, they are:
*a.* Short and pointed. 
*b.* Long hair like and pointed ie: very sharp. Both are made of calcium carbonate crystal and are clear like glass.

*Glandular trichomes:*

There are three glandular trichome forms, all have a membrane over a group of resin producing base cells. These are what produce the psychoactive effects from cannabis

*1. Bulbous trichomes:* Are very very small and only 15 microns across, they help to produce the terpenoids that make up the aromas of cannabis, they may also produce small amounts of psychoactive substance. 

*2. Capitate sessile trichomes:* These are a little larger, at about 30 microns across appear to be attached directly to leaf surface, like tiny clear mushroom heads, these contribute small amounts of psychoactive substance. 

*3. Capitate stalked trichomes:* Are what we associate with trichomes and cannabis, they are the main producer of psychoactive resin, the mushroom like head is produced on top of a stalk. They are what we see making the flower heads and sugar leaves looking frosty. The heads are 50 to over a 100 microns across. The head has an abscission layer between it and the stalk, so it is detachable. Only the heads contain the resin, they are like balloons filled with psychoactive oil globules. As far as I know no one has done any real work to see if the different glandular trichome types contain different psychoactive ingredients. Only the capitate stalked trichomes type are extracted on their own, the capitate heads separate easily from their stalks, these heads are what bubble bags and tumblers collect to make hash.

It is often reported that eating grass can upset your stomach. This can happen if eaten without heating it first. Heating melts the pointed non glandular trichomes otherwise they can irritate the stomach walls while being digested.

Below is a picture showing both stalked capitate trichomes and the very sharp non glandular types.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nobody has an answer to the actual purple trich heads though huh?


----------



## cannatricks (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a purple strain go through with purple heads, I worried about it early in the grow, but by the end it was quite obvious that it was "done" The strain was super ambery though, most of the leaves were frosted purple/amber before the buds were ready to harvest. Just wait till the hairs have receded into the calyx's and the calyx's have swollen, I didn't have problems seeing it after a while. If you check the trich's semi often (once or twice a week) you will see the change.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 11, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Not exactly what you asked for but here's a purple, double headed trich.Imagine if you isolate and breed double-headed trichs into a strain....


Kick ass pics dude damn !! I've seen purple trichs but not double headed..


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 11, 2012)

i'm a purple trich virgin. thanks for breaking my cherry....


----------



## zo0t (Jan 12, 2012)

ya man u lucky this niiice perple trichz i had some too iz niiiiice


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## ataxia (Jan 12, 2012)

speaking of colored trichs ...has anyone peeped Matt Rize's Plushberry purple and pink pheno hash yet??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

ataxia said:


> speaking of colored trichs ...has anyone peeped Matt Rize's Plushberry purple and pink pheno hash yet??


Nah but I plan on making some purple hash soon


----------



## missnu (Jan 12, 2012)

aww all my plants are normal colored...darnit... That's neat though...and to tell ya the truth I don't have anything that would let me see that close..what exactly are you using?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Canon Elph 100 HS 12. mp camera, lol.


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 12, 2012)

Trichome porn droool.


----------



## doinitright28 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thought I'd share a photo of my purple trichomes on a hybrid strain Im growing. Ken's GDP


----------



## codye190 (Jul 3, 2012)

i found these on my first bagseed grow, i was so stoked haha, plus the buds had no green at all.


----------



## 420mon (Jul 3, 2012)

dman8168 said:


> figured id ask here seeing as the pics i have a question about are here.kind of off topic but maybe not. was wondering in the photos posted by sct1984,why the trichs seem to be mostly missing the head.i thought the thc was stored in the head.what would cause this and will it still have a "high"?


Hey MON I think I can answer this question, heads are not yet swollen because still developing and not ready!!! At least that what I think, because I never harvest until very frosty and swollen .....what does anyone else think?


----------



## stucknic (May 8, 2014)

I have purple trichs also


----------



## William Shatter (Dec 26, 2015)

No answer to the purple trichs hey? I have the same thing happening right now. Clear stems and purple heads 

Are purple heads in purple strains the same as amber heads or is that completely different?


----------



## Timbohio (Jan 26, 2016)

Just look at mine , I'm sure they have purple heads


----------



## tstick (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## CashCrops (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 17, 2016)

old post i know... but is it really that uncommon to get purple trichs? my grapegod next gen is covered in them...


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 17, 2016)

bdt1981 said:


> old post i know... but is it really that uncommon to get purple trichs? my grapegod next gen is covered in them...


Not really.. No More so than other funny biz like bud growing out a fan leaf


@Mohican 
Had a cool pic some time ago...like a yr ago..idk why his name an pic stuck. I guess I liked it.. Saw it in Frenchy cannoli thread


----------



## bdt1981 (Sep 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Not really.. No More so than other funny biz like bud growing out a fan leaf
> 
> 
> @Mohican
> Had a cool pic some time ago...like a yr ago..idk why his name an pic stuck. I guess I liked it.. Saw it in Frenchy cannoli thread


I had skunkberry from jordan of the ilse and it had buds growing off the leaf stem and directly in the center of the fan. I ended up not liking it because there was much leaf deep inside buds. Im sure i have pix somewhere


----------



## TerpSniffler (Mar 20, 2019)

420God said:


> You are going to need pics or this could get ugly. Not too many people are going to believe it otherwise.


I got pics of purple trichs


----------



## tweakdragon (Mar 21, 2019)

bigmindhack said:


> I was just reading Jonask's NYPD thread and he had purple trichs also!


I just came in my pants


----------



## snoeman032 (Dec 9, 2019)

420God said:


> You are going to need pics or this could get ugly. Not too many people are going to believe it otherwise.


Came across this I know it’s an old ass post but figured I throw this in there


----------



## snoeman032 (Dec 9, 2019)

TerpSniffler said:


> I got pics of purple trichs





snoeman032 said:


> Came across this I know it’s an old ass post but figured I throw this in there


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 9, 2019)

Redirect Notice











Cannabis & Anthocyanins: A Closer Look at the Color Purple in Cannabis | High Times


Folks love purple pot. But what causes this variation and what can be done to manipulate it further? This report from our special correspondent,




www.google.com


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 9, 2019)

I got purple gland heads on my la wookie, i domt have a camera good enough to take pictures of them but when i scraped up the kief from my trim tray it was lavender colored, i only had about 20gs so i didnt blast any but id love to see some purple dab


----------



## SheeshM (Dec 9, 2019)

I had some purple in the trichs on a Nirvana OG Kush this past summer. Not sure what it may mean but they gave the buds a nice purple color.


----------



## Xs121 (Dec 9, 2019)

Terpenes responsible for purple color

Geranoil
Linalool
(B) Beta-Ocimene
P-Cymene

Smell fruity or flowery


----------



## homegrown365 (May 15, 2020)

Purple trichomes

Cheers


----------



## LinguaPeel (May 17, 2020)

Phospholipids? Bacteriorhodopsin? 

Purple trichs are a myth until you can explain it with known science. Optical illusion until then.


----------



## 4x4grow (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Opeel (Sep 12, 2020)

Not the best pick, but this is my outdoor auto flower destroyer


----------



## 4x4grow (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## PlainfieldPuff (Jan 30, 2021)

I have orange, purple and pink trichome heads, very bright in color. Just the heads. only a few though , scattered amongst the cloudy ones. Interesting .I did left temps dip very low towards the end. As low as 58 Nighttime, 70 daytime .


----------



## Theison (Jun 1, 2021)

not the best pics, but shows that my trich heads are very purple. this is Durban Poison. Hopefully this is not due to heavy theatment with B.A.C. plant vitality plus..


----------



## Juicemiser (Oct 2, 2021)

I fucked around. I found out!
Thin Mint outdoor on harvest day.


----------



## Hugs_buds (Oct 28, 2021)

Starting to see some on a purple haze pheno!


----------



## Stday1981 (Feb 11, 2022)

Insurance Agent said:


> Alright, I know the diff between clear, cloudy ect. However, I can not find much solid info on purple head trichomes. My temps are 64f at night and 74f daytime. I really have a nice garden to work in, but this is my first time finding 3 plants with all purple trichome heads. The stems are clear, but the heads are purple as can be. Sorry no pictures my digital was dropped in the snow this weekend. Open to all opinons, thanks.



These are purple, its purple punch. What these trichs are from.


----------



## Faceless#1 (May 1, 2022)

I've been growing nonstop for years, switching from indoors and outdoors with the seasons...Last couple years since legalization has really kicked off I've started to see a lot of strange shit that I and nobody I've asked has ever seen before. I'm thinking it's related to all the cross breeding/gene mods over the years so plants are starting to get genetic mutations. 

I get a lot of purple with my outdoor because of the low temps in fall, purple indoors if they have the genre...2 years ago I had a plant I grew from a seed I got when I crossed with Durban poison with poison berry that had some neon/hot pink and some normal white pistols. What was odd is that the pistols were 3x-4x thicker than normal and they stayed a mix of hot pink and white after the buds were dried. I called it strawberry yogurt...

I grew some outdoor wedding cake/night terror last year I got from a breeder in Maine from April 20th to October 20th-ish. Average yield per plant was around 1000 grams. (beautiful, tall, stinky extremely full and very purple plant BTW but so thick and full you have to trim a lot because their not very mold resistant) That's the plant that brought me here. My brother kept talking about the purple crystal's from the bud and I kept brushing it off thinking he thought it was the trichomes that made it purple...but this morning an old school hippy from the 60's/70's asked me if I had anymore of the shit with the purple keef. I told him it's not the "keef" that's purple. He told me I was wrong.. He likes to dry it out, run it thru a grinder with a double keef catch because he loves the keef. He brought his grinder to show me the purple keef this morning. It definitely looked purple so I threw some under my microscope to show him that it was just very fine pieces of leaf mixed in and boy was I wrong. You could clearly see purple trichomes heads, some with a small part of the stem still attached. I've been researching about it which brought me here. Obviously you can alter the color of the trichomes if the plant can do it naturally itself. I want to figure out how to make the purple trichomes on the strawberry yogurt I have with the hot pink/white pistols because I think it would look cool as hell. I breed the strawberry yogurt with purple Kush and purple diesel this winter. I'm hoping I can get some dark purple buds with hot pink pistols ,which would also be cool as hell. Then my end game will be breeding the dark purple with hot pink pistols buds with the buds that have purple trichomes so I can try to maybe end up with dark purple buds with hot pink and white-ish hairs AND purple/pink trichomes if I'm successful I will come back to this post and put up some pics


----------



## StumbleTroponin (Sep 23, 2022)

Have a bunch of purple showing up on my Mango Kush at week 7


----------



## d1985mac (Dec 12, 2022)

SCT1984 said:


> I assure you, you still get a high lol. I took a sample about 2 weeks ago (since the branch was dying anyways) and took a sample a week ago - didn't let it cure enough obviously after one week and although not ready yet, the high is still quite strong.
> 
> I am wondering if those 'missing heads' are because these are trichs on leaf material? I had to bring the sample to work to use our microscope here and I didn't want to cut off part of an actual bud... maybe i should to see the difference, if any.
> 
> then again, when you look at the back side of the leaf, the heads are pretty apparant.



The reason there are missing heads is because he rubbed against them and knocked them off. There are different types of trichs and some don't have heads but that's not what we're looking at. You have to be careful because that will not grow back. The color is due partly to genetics, partly to night time temp sounds like. Colors start showing when below 70ish°. Many purple strains can show through the trichs but sometimes it's simply reflecting the purple from the bud. Finally never go off of the trichs on the leaves. They mature faster and you will harvest early if you go by them. Make sure you are looking at bud trichs. The purple shouldn't interfere with the harvest. When they start clouding the purple won't be as obvious. It does take a trained eye but once you have gotten to know a few plants it'll be easy enough to tell. If you want to be stuck on the couch, wait till you see some amber, like 20%> if you want to have the cerebral head high and still be active, chop right when you see a lil amber but mainly that all/ most trichs are cloudy . If you cant see the color of the bud through the trichs, it's cloudy. If you can, needs time.


----------

